# Trinity river bowfish tourny



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

Did anyone shoot the trinity river trounament this pasat weekend? Just curious on how it went? The last few times i went out there the water was to cloudy to see any fish. All you could see was the ripple in the water of them swiming off.


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

Sorry had to try and atleast start something new in the bowfishing forum. tired of see the same thread for the past month.


----------



## bboswell (Aug 14, 2006)

Might have had this been posted week before instead of week after. 

Not picking on you just didn't know about it.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

http://www.bowfishtexas.com/images/TRS2008/TRS2008Results.html

I posted the results here. We had that small cold front blow through Friday night and it killed the big gar fishing. As you will see in the link the largest gar was only 12 pounds! Yeah the water was a muddy but where we were fishing it was not near as bad as the river. It is definitely muddy this year but that is normal for the trinity and Livingston. If it had rained more in Dallas last week it would have been better because the river would have been closer to flood stage.

Sorry, next year I will let yall know on here too. We post a lot on www.theoldmudshark.com and http://bow.fishingcountry.com


----------



## J.McDonald Knives (May 28, 2008)

Did anyone shoot the Big Gar Bonanza on the Trinity?


----------

